# Pulled the trigger on some portals!!!



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Finally stepping the game up. Cant wait til they show up.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome! Make sure to take pics!


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

You will love them. Sure, it is a big chunk of change, but sooooooooo worth it. They are the single-biggest game changer for ATVs and SXSs.


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

I'm real interested in a set of portals.

My biggest problems with them are:

Nobody makes them for my machine lol

And

I've heard they're really good at blowing up.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Blmpkn said:


> I'm real interested in a set of portals.
> 
> My biggest problems with them are:
> 
> ...


Not to worried about them blowing up. I’m not a full send kind of rider plus they have a good warranty


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

You were a minority if you didn't have them at hog waller when i was there.
They seemed to be on most rides.
Would love to have some on the brute


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah I thought I had something when I put the 33s on but I’m still just a lil guy 🤣. I ordered the 45% and my goal was 35 but now I’m considering 37


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

That should give you alittle more ground clearance


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Josh82 said:


> Yeah I thought I had something when I put the 33s on but I’m still just a lil guy 🤣. I ordered the 45% and my goal was 35 but now I’m considering 37


37s are the best!


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

SparkyPrep said:


> 37s are the best!



... are there not 38"s?


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Them portals show up yet?


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah got them on this weekend still got to bleed the breaks I’ll get some picks up soon. If the deal works out I’ll be trading the ol 33s for some 35s this coming weekend 😀


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Josh82 said:


> Yeah got them on this weekend still got to bleed the breaks I’ll get some picks up soon. If the deal works out I’ll be trading the ol 33s for some 35s this coming weekend 😀


Can't wait to se 'em!


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Definitely need some pics


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Y’all just remembered safety first when working on your rig


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Looking awesome!


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Gonna be bad asz


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

No finished pics yet?


----------

